
NYC to announce start-up workspace partnership - jaydub
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10166080-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5
======
spencerfry
NYC was originally going to open up their own spaces and possibly put the co-
working companies out of business. I'm happy to see that they decided to work
with them instead. Congrats to @tonybgoode from New Work City and others.

(If you're in the New York area and interested in co-working with fellow
entrepreneurs, etc., you should really check out these spaces. For instance,
I'm hosting an After Hours tonight at New Work City:
<http://www.meetup.com/coworking-nyc/calendar/9607959/>). I don't get paid for
this or anything, so please don't consider this self promotion!)

~~~
Scriptor
Maybe it's because I'm not a member, but the next meeting date shown is
January 13.

~~~
spencerfry
Sorry, link fixed: <http://www.meetup.com/coworking-nyc/calendar/9607959/>

And this is next Wednesday if tonight is too soon:
<http://www.meetup.com/coworking-nyc/calendar/9607969/>

